# Is white butcher paper ok?



## larson (Jan 20, 2017)

Hey guys I'm smoking to roasts tomorrow and I needed butchers paper but my grocery store didn't have any for purchase so the the guys in the butcher area gave me a bunch of (white paper that they wrap there meats in).
Is this ok to wrap my roasts in and put in the smoker?
They said it was butcher paper (kraft paper).


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 20, 2017)

As long as it doesn't have a side with wax on it.   When we wrapped meats for the freezer in white paper, one side was waxy.


----------



## larson (Jan 20, 2017)

It doesn't have any wax on it. I just double checked. 
I'm good to go.

Thank you!


----------

